# Collet Chucks.



## Randy_ (May 9, 2007)

There have been several threads recently/currently on the subject of collet chucks or adjustable mandrels and it got me to wondering what everyone's preference is.

So the question is:  *WHAT COLLET SYSTEM DO YOU USE?* 
*(If you own more than one, then vote for the one that you use "MOST FREQUENTLY.")* 

And if you own more than one, your comments on why you have more than one would be appreciated.

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Dario (May 9, 2007)

I have the Beall collet chuck and adjustable pen mandrel from WC.

While the WC adjustable mandrel is nice (much nicer than the regular mandrels IMHO), it still lacks the versatility of the Beall.  I didn't buy any of it.  Adjustable mandrel was traded to me and the Beall was a gift from LOML (after reading all the rave reviews about it here) [].  I am not complaining one bit, actually...thank you guys! []


----------



## jjenk02 (May 9, 2007)

I have been using the adjustable mandrel for some time now and I like it, but I just got the Beall collet chuck and have only used it a few times so far, but I think I'm going to like it even more than the adjustable mandrel.


----------



## mdburn_em (May 9, 2007)

Probably have more money than sense.  [V]
I have the Beall system.  I don't exactly know what to do with it though.  I bought it thinking it would be all I needed to make closed end turnings.  [B)]


----------



## jcollazo (May 9, 2007)

I started out the the cheapo PSI MT2 pen mandrel. Then moved up the the WC adjustable pen mandrel. Now I have 2 Bealls and a boatload of collets. Not EVEN going to mention the various types of chucks and jaws I've picked up along the way[:0]


----------



## bob393 (May 14, 2007)

Yah, Beall all the way but I still use an adjustable mandrel. I'm fine with it.


----------



## byounghusband (May 15, 2007)

I bought a set of Spindle Collets from LMS a while back and haven't used them yet.  I was going to make a pin chuck and use a spindle collett for it, but haven't got around to it... [:I] 

I am interested in the Adjustable Mandrels and would like to hear from those who have them as to which one, WC/PSI is better.  

Beall collett chuck will be in the future, but not now.


----------



## alamocdc (May 15, 2007)

Beall Collet Chuck and adjustable mandrel from PSI. I've had no problems with either. My PSI mandrel is 2 1/2 years old.


----------

